# clen + T3 with winstrol & anavar stack for just 3-4 weeks help please



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

hi everyone iv trawled the internet for hours recently for info on this subject , hope someone can help here

im still unsure as to how best to use this stack but was going to run something like this

clen 40/40/40/60/60/60/80/80/80/100/100/100/120/120/120/140/140/140/140/140/140 , was going to run benadrl or ketoifen so coulrun clen for more than 2 weeks

T3 25/25/25/50/50/50/75/75/75/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100/100

want to try and lose as little muscle a possible , unsure about running both of these tho

winstrol 40 each day for 3 weeks ? one day a week break from winstrol ??

anavar 40 each day for 3 weeks ?

diet is clean

breakfast

porridge with water, manuka honey and chia seeds , omelette with salad and protein shake ,

eating every 3 hours home made soup/baby food, which consists of small amounts of black/brown rice , quinoa or buckwheat , mixed organic veg from garden, beetroot/ rainbow swiss chard loads dark green leafy veg, 10 bean and pulses mix & chicken breasts , also ground up mixed nuts ,seeds , evening meal fish with green leafy veg / avocado , casian shake before bed

supplements

l-taurine , potassium , hmb and l-carntine

genetic edge cycle insurance , liv52, milk thistle before during and after

usp labs modern bcaa and whey isolate in abundance

and pure synergy powder & vita synergy for men

iv also got clomid and nolvadex for pct , im unsure on doage tho as im only running this cycle for 3 weeks 4 max , i was also reccomended this pct for the thyroid 
*Gaspari Nutrition CytoLean V2, any help or pointers anyone could giv me on how best to run?change this stack would be greatly appreciated , thanks*


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

hi , yeah well i thought it regarded fat loss as well as ASS so wasn't sure where to post it , i was recommended that supplement for using after T3 ,


----------

